# Help!!



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok I seriously stink at math & I need help here! I've got Tucker eating just the Ziwipeak now. I can't understand by their grams & ounces measurement how much he should be eating. He weighs a little over 2 lbs & is 10 weeks old. If anyone can help me I'd appreciate it so much!! I even looked at the sticky & I'm still lost!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

According to the Ziwipeak feeding calculator, Feeding Calculator to calculate the amount of ZiwiPeak pet food» ZiwiPeak he should be eating approximately .8 scoops per day. I calculated based on his age and a weight of 2.1 lbs (since you said just over two lbs). 

So about .4 scoop in the am and .4 scoop in the pm. This is accounting already for the double serving that a puppy needs (he needs to eat more than 5 lb Toby because he is a growing puppy!). 

I would use that as a starting point. If you see him gaining too much weight too quickly or you cannot feel his ribs, decrease the amount. If he gets too skinny or you can see his ribs, increase the amount.


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks! How do you know what .4 is in the scoop?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

amylounell said:


> Thanks! How do you know what .4 is in the scoop?


The little line in the middle is one ounce and 1/2 scoop. So just eyeball a bit less than that. Like I said, it's not exact just a starting place to add to or subtract from depending on his body condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Got it!! Thank you soo much!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You are so welcome! Let us know how it goes!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

I will do it! Tucker loves Ziwipeak!! He basically switched himself on over because he was leaving most of the kibble & just eating the ZP!  Made this mommy glad! 
I'm having to tear the pieces into smaller ones for him though. Do you hafta do that for Toby as well?


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Where is the cheapest place to order the ZP? I thought a store near me carried it but nope.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

amylounell said:


> I will do it! Tucker loves Ziwipeak!! He basically switched himself on over because he was leaving most of the kibble & just eating the ZP!  Made this mommy glad!
> I'm having to tear the pieces into smaller ones for him though. Do you hafta do that for Toby as well?


Toby did the same thing- he switched himself! Kibble was so beneath him, LOL. 

The first time I gave him the ZP, I had to break it up a bit. After that, he was good. Since it is a jerky type consistency, it is relatively easy for him to break up. But Tucker is much smaller (I didn't transition Toby until he was almost nine months and 4.5 lbs), so he may need it broken up for a bit. The best thing to do though is to add a little water to it... I add about a teaspoon of water and it makes it much easier for Toby to eat and digest. 



amylounell said:


> Where is the cheapest place to order the ZP? I thought a store near me carried it but nope.


I order on Amazon- I've found that cheapest. Other good websites include: 
Wag.com ZiwiPeak Daily-Dog Cuisine - Venison Real Meat - Free Shipping and PetFlow ZiwiPeak Daily-Dog Cuisine Venison Real Meat Dry Dog Food 

Also, a lot of specialty pet supply boutiques carry it.There is a search on the site where you can find local retailers that stock it. Where to buy ZiwiPeak - locate a stockist » ZiwiPeak


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

We found in the past that there's a fair difference between the calculator and what it says on the back of the pack though. The back of the pack says to give 1.5 scoops per day to a 5kg puppy so a 1kg (2.2lb) puppy would only need 0.3 of a scoop per day.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> We found in the past that there's a fair difference between the calculator and what it says on the back of the pack though. The back of the pack says to give 1.5 scoops per day to a 5kg puppy so a 1kg (2.2lb) puppy would only need 0.3 of a scoop per day.


There is... I guess I just use the calculator because it is exact based on weight and age, but you could start with the guide on the bag. Plus, it really is just a starting point. Within a week, you will be able to adjust. Personally, I'd rather start overfeeding then make the portions smaller than start underfeeding and have my baby be hungry. 

I honestly don't know what the reasoning is behind the discrepancy between the serving size on the bag and the calculator... does the serving on the back of the bag account for having to double the serving size for a young puppy?


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Agree (LOL..)
Sometimes one feels they have to have a master's degree 
to understand some products measurments.
Be alot easier if they would just put it in Teaspoon/Tablespoon/
Cups. Done!!!!!! lol..
Blessings.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> There is... I guess I just use the calculator because it is exact based on weight and age, but you could start with the guide on the bag. Plus, it really is just a starting point. Within a week, you will be able to adjust. Personally, I'd rather start overfeeding then make the portions smaller than start underfeeding and have my baby be hungry.
> 
> I honestly don't know what the reasoning is behind the discrepancy between the serving size on the bag and the calculator... does the serving on the back of the bag account for having to double the serving size for a young puppy?


OK, so I'm going to have an answer to this mystery by the end of the w/end, having just shot of an email to Nigel, one of the Directors - they may not even be aware of this discrepancy, or, there may be a perfectly valid reason for it that they need to clarify on their packaging.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I did wonder about sending them an email to see what they say, nice one Dee! Yea...the table on the back accounts for weight and I doubled it for being a puppy. It's odd that it's such a big difference. I totally agree though - better to over feed than under feed. Mylo only eats when hungry so I trust him. I go off the back of the packet and say, roughly one day in three he'll have more than his 3 portions, the other 2 he'll only eat 1.5 - 2 of his portions. I trust his judgement and since it doesn't spoil easily I put a bit more in when it's empty.

I just wanted to add that I'm not trying to undermine you or anything Ashley, I just wanted to point out that there is a discrepancy between the two since it's such a significant one


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I just wanted to add that I'm not trying to undermine you or anything Ashley, I just wanted to point out that there is a discrepancy between the two since it's such a significant one


Of course! I should have done so. I usually disregard the bag so I didn't even think about it. I can't wait to hear what Dee finds out from Nigel!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep. It'll be interesting to find out what he has to say


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Let me know whatcha find out too!!!
Tucker is still doing amazing on ZP! His coat has already shined right up. Oh & the feed store close to me is gonna order it for me & keep a bag on hand for me!! Yayy I won't hafta pay shipping cost now because I'm one of those procrastinators that would wind up having to pay out the wazoo for overnight shipping.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OK, here we go, here's his reply - if it's still confusing, let me know your specific questions and we'll have another go ....

Hi Di,



The problem is that the pouches are very limited in room so we have to go with a very middle of the road recommendation. *The website has a huge spread sheet behind the Feeding Calculator to help be more accurate*. Also as we continually test our products we make adjustments to the feeding guide based on latest results so there is also the issue of the printed packs being a little out of date as adjustments are made which cannot be immediately shown on the pouch due to existing stocks and printing lead times.



My recommendation is to always use the website Feeding Calculator as it will always be the most current and up to date information.



The other issue is that it is only a guide and as we know activity level, metabolism, climate etc all play a part in the dogs requirements which the pet owner has to adjust for.



I hope that this clarifies for you.

Kind regards, Nigel


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Took a while to find, but this must be the spreadsheet thingie Nigel is talking about?

Feeding Calculator to calculate the amount of ZiwiPeak pet food to be given for the good health, wellbeing and longevity of your pet » ZiwiPeak


----------

